# Whats your PCs Name



## laznz1

Here is an interesting one Ive always found it fun to name my PCs has any one else ?? and if so what is it?

Mine are 
Flame for my main Desktop
Phoenix for my Laptop
Cyclone for my lame desktop
And Iceberg for my lame laptop

now its your turn


----------



## ganzey

desktop-Tyrone
netbook-Joli
laptop-amdbeast


----------



## Motorcharge

Slave1


----------



## Shlouski

My names are really out there:

Internet pc - IPC
Gaming pc - GPC

p.s its my birthday today, another year closer to the grave, yeah for me the glass is half empty. Seeing age 25 reminded me, as i was about to click on my profile.


----------



## Machin3

^Happy Birthday!


----------



## Shlouski

Thanks, you are the first person to wish me happy birthday, well it is 5am here lol.


----------



## laznz1

Shlouski said:


> Thanks, you are the first person to wish me happy birthday, well it is 5am here lol.



Happy Bday man


----------



## zombine210

laptop: Sapphire
Nintendo pc: Nes
gaming rig: Glados
Server: Blackmesa


----------



## Ramodkk

My PC's name is computer.


----------



## tremmor

i give names to relate to which computer im looking at when networked for backup purpose. 
i have a tower and looks like 'dodgeram' thats it.
Eee   (Laptop)
Wife
Grandpa
Dodgeram   (server)
Basement
garage 

Cant find if ya network and don't know which one your looking at.


----------



## joh06937

Extreme Gaming  i named when i was first getting into gaming and thought my rig was a monster  i know different now... i should probably rename it.


----------



## blazin8556

when my computer is running correctly it has no name. when it messes up or freezes or does something that i don't like. it gets a whole bunch of names that i would get banned for. maybe i should pet it every now and then and give it a treat or something.


----------



## laznz1

blazin8556 said:


> when my computer is running correctly it has no name. when it messes up or freezes or does something that i don't like. it gets a whole bunch of names that i would get banned for. maybe i should pet it every now and then and give it a treat or something.



lol its so funny that people take there computers like real people !


----------



## LoveAlienware

Flea-Bot. But all of the personal computers I build (for myself) are Fleabot.


----------



## funkysnair

i call mine "fortune"

cos it cost a b*&$"%^ fortune


----------



## voyagerfan99

Out of the 5 computers that are mine, only my netbook and laptop have names. The laptop (Latitude E6500) is Mertag and the netbook is Elliot.


----------



## BigSteve702

mine is gor-gor. listen to gwar and you'd understand


----------



## ScottALot

My AMD rig is named Aurora
My in progress i7 rig will be named Sanguine.


----------



## tlarkin

I use mythical Gods for all my computers and share points and other volumes (like usb thumb drives).


----------



## bkribbs

I call my laptop "my laptop". Crazy eh?

EDIT- What is the point of naming one?


----------



## Drenlin

You mean how it shows up on the network? 

Mine is 'CAPSLOCKFTW'


----------



## FairDoos

I always call my PC FairDoos no matter what other cool names are out there  I called my mums laptop Slugs&Cheese because its slow and it had an annoying virus that came up every now and then displaying that our 'cheese was out of date update now' hahaha


----------



## deanj20

DEANMACHINE10 (Slackware file/web server), DEANMACHINE11 (windows 7 PC), DEANMACHINE9B (laptop in sig) and MASSENGILL (Parent's Vaio) - I started out w/ deanmachine001 several years ago - '04 or '05... Eventually I'm thinking of buying DeanMachines.com and building/selling custom-made, custom-environment computers and devices - like for certain sorts of jobs where the computer needs to be protected or built in a certain way... I dunno, just things I think about - don't think there's much money in building regular old desktops these days...


----------



## joh06937

deanj20 said:


> DEANMACHINE10 (Slackware file/web server), DEANMACHINE11 (windows 7 PC), DEANMACHINE9B (laptop in sig) and MASSENGILL (Parent's Vaio) - I started out w/ deanmachine001 several years ago - '04 or '05... Eventually I'm thinking of buying DeanMachines.com and building/selling custom-made, custom-environment computers and devices - like for certain sorts of jobs where the computer needs to be protected or built in a certain way... I dunno, just things I think about - don't think there's much money in building regular old desktops these days...



hmm, is your name by any chance "dean"?


----------



## deanj20

joh06937 said:
			
		

> hmm, is your name by any chance "dean"?


The name's Dean... _Jeremy_ Dean... 

<start action-movie music>


----------



## bkribbs

deanj20 said:


> The name's Dean... _Jeremy_ Dean...
> 
> <start action-movie music>



If this were facebook, I would like that status. But, this comment will have to suffice.


----------



## Bacon

Cody-PC (Mine)
Kylies-PC (Sister's)
Server (Server..)
Laptop (Laptop)

I keep it simple.


----------



## Gooberman

Kyle-PC ftw ;P


----------



## rwm19

i hit next during install so it defaulted. xP


----------



## PohTayToez

Chernobyl:


----------



## Aastii

Declan-PC

I have never named them, never thought to


----------



## tlarkin

Aastii said:


> Declan-PC
> 
> I have never named them, never thought to



the only reason to name them is to run DNS and do any network services over DNS 

so for example when I want to connect to my HTPC from my windows box I can just do this

\\htpc\movies  or \\htpc\music

and then mount that share on my machines, naming conventions also make it easier to organize.


----------



## Aastii

tlarkin said:


> the only reason to name them is to run DNS and do any network services over DNS
> 
> so for example when I want to connect to my HTPC from my windows box I can just do this
> 
> \\htpc\movies  or \\htpc\music
> 
> and then mount that share on my machines, naming conventions also make it easier to organize.



Well I eventually plan on building a system for a different purpose, then I could see the point in it, but as we only have 4 systems in the house, 1 per person, they are just named after the user:

Declan-PC
Justin-PC
Sarah-PC
Lotte-PC

So pretty easy to remember them on the current network, but once I've got another system or two up, then you can't really have Declan 1, 2 and 3, that would start getting confusing


----------



## tlarkin

Aastii said:


> Well I eventually plan on building a system for a different purpose, then I could see the point in it, but as we only have 4 systems in the house, 1 per person, they are just named after the user:
> 
> Declan-PC
> Justin-PC
> Sarah-PC
> Justin-PC
> 
> So pretty easy to remember them on the current network, but once I've got another system or two up, then you can't really have Declan 1, 2 and 3, that would start getting confusing



yeah I have a Linux box HTPC, a dual G5, a macbook Pro, a Mac mini, and a gaming PC, so I name them all something since they are all networked and talk to each other.


----------



## Drenlin

Hah, looking at my router's stats right now, we have the following on the network:

CAPSLOCKFTW
home-873ebbf6f9 (???)
David-PC
CHARLIE!!
Charles
[blank] (the xbox, maybe?)
onewing3dang3l
MarieAntoinette
GeorgeLucas

There's nobody here named Charlie or Charles...


----------



## rwm19

might wanna change that wireless password from default ;P


----------



## joh06937

Drenlin said:


> Hah, looking at my router's stats right now, we have the following on the network:
> 
> CAPSLOCKFTW
> home-873ebbf6f9 (???)
> David-PC
> CHARLIE!!
> Charles
> [blank] (the xbox, maybe?)
> onewing3dang3l
> MarieAntoinette
> *GeorgeLucas*
> 
> There's nobody here named Charlie or Charles...



:good: awesome.


----------



## linksys

Vista1is1gay 

Mine B e tches
........./\
..........I

A computer


Hack THIS


----------



## danthrax

La computadora


----------



## laznz1

been a while since i've been on curious if any of the newer guys have epic names?


----------



## Aastii

I've had to change the naming system because of having more computers than people now. Started naming them after FF characters:

Squall (My main)
Tidus
Zidane
Tifa
Zell
Building a storage/server computer some point in the near future which will be called Cloud


----------



## claptonman

Charmander.


----------



## tremmor

I have many computers five to be exact.
Grandpa, grandma server, laptop etc.
run a server for family and have it named accordingly.
want to know which one im looking at. 
strictly business and convenience.


----------



## Cromewell

My computers all have their default names. When I need to connect to one of them I use their IP address.


----------



## PixelVandalism

My gaming pc is CaptnKickass 
and my sh*tty school laptop is mr.laptop


----------



## Dngrsone

I used to have them numbered: 

Primus
Secundus
Tertius

After Quaternius, I decided that enough was enough.  Eventually they all died, one way or another, though Secundus' OS drive has been resurrected for  a while.

Now each family member has their own laptop and they are named appropriately, and I have a beater laptop I use for testing purposes, called Red Shirt.

My peripherals are all named after mythical beasts.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

EDC07.
The seventh Enigma Desktop Computer.

Then there's the ELC00 series  And the EMDU00 machines.


----------



## fastdude

The only decent PC in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Quiltface

I have greek mythology theme

Apollo
Demeter
Zeus
Circe
Medusa
Ares

Demeter and Zeus are my servers...


----------



## fastdude

Are these names like pet-names, or the actual "name" of the PC say within a network


----------



## mihir

Mine was whizkid
I know its a lame name 
Before that it was "name"


----------



## Quiltface

All my usb drives are named after food...

I have
Pea Soup
Pork Chops
Applesauce 
(those 2 are identical drives..cute huh)
Pizza Pie
Ham Sammy


----------



## Quiltface

fastdude said:


> Are these names like pet-names, or the actual "name" of the PC say within a network



I was giving you the actual computer names, i hope everyone else was too... thats weird.


----------



## Dngrsone

Mine are how they appear on the network.


----------



## ScottALot

Project Problem Child


----------



## JareeB

if i had to name mine it would be something like holy or something cuz its full of holes lol


----------



## Jdan1930

I keep my a name that tells it all for it - P.O.S. - This fits it to the core!!!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

fastdude said:


> Are these names like pet-names, or the actual "name" of the PC say within a network



Mine are network names.


----------



## 1337dingo

mine is called "TARDIS"


----------



## Dngrsone

I thought this was appropriate:

xkcd: Naming the Server


... and timely!


----------



## Quiltface

Dngrsone said:


> I thought this was appropriate:
> 
> xkcd: Naming the Server
> 
> 
> ... and timely!



Love it.


----------



## OvenMaster

fastdude said:


> Are these names like pet-names, or the actual "name" of the PC say within a network


Very good point.
I refer to mine as "Frankenbox III" but on the network, it's "Fuzzy".


----------



## laznz1

1337dingo said:


> mine is called "TARDIS"



Thats the name of my router! lol


----------



## Gibz

Laptop: Gibz


----------



## patrickv

MacbookPro


----------



## Hsv_Man

Although custom built I have named my PC "Asus-Desktop" in order to distinguish which computer is which on the network i have setup.


----------



## linkin

SilentAssassin is what I called mine this reformat, in anticipation of Hitman 5


----------



## Russ88765

I call it various profane terms, but among my favorite names for it is Crash. Because that's what it does best. This pc crashes more than Fez from That 70's Show masterbates.


----------



## NDSUTopGun

Topgun-ftw.


----------



## FXB

On my networks it's
Media Server - Desktop
MBP13 - Laptop
MBP15 - Laptop
Xbox 360 - console obviously


----------



## dave1701

Bitch #1 and Bitch #2


----------



## Aastii

My Zune is called Laguna, following the FF naming pattern


----------



## pickster

my desktop is called ,,,,,,ed-banger


----------



## mehul

Computer-Ramesh Powar(He is a famous Indian Cricketer)
Laptop-Vaio


----------



## wolfeking

I generally use whatever comes to mind for my PC's network identifier. 
Desktop @ grandads = Genesis
Acer Intel = Anubis 
Acer AMD = School
HP DV7 = Mechanic 
HP G61 = Dave.


----------



## soflanetworking

Desktop = Old Girl
Laptop = Jerry


----------



## linkin

I call mine SILENTASSASSIN because I like the hitman games, but I really don't actually give it a name as such.


----------



## NyxCharon

Well, they were:

Donatello
Leonardo
Michelangelo
Raphael 

But now there:
Kharon
Zeus
Styx
Templar


----------

